# I finally got one.



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Today I bought my newest handgun one I am rather excited to get to the range it is a gen 4 Glock 19. I could not decide between black and FDE I flipped a coin and here's the new beauty.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice. The Gen 4 G19 spends more time on my hip than any other weapon I own. Mine has TruGlo sights and a Pyramid trigger with 4lb springs. Awesome gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

NickAcker23 said:


> Today I bought my newest handgun one I am rather excited to get to the range it is a gen 4 Glock 19. I could not decide between black and FDE I flipped a coin and here's the new beauty.


Congrats on the new glock,,:smt1099


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! My Gen 3 G19 is one of my all time favorite guns. I installed the Ghost Evo Elite connector in my trigger. If you are going to get night sights for it, go directly to Glock. Front and rear night sights for $25 and $32 respectively for Glock quality. 

GW


----------



## jaredshs (Jul 7, 2006)

congratulations---I just love the smell of a new Glock!!! lol


----------



## davew41 (Aug 29, 2015)

Great, now get out and shoot it and post pics of the target


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to clap and say YEAAAAAYYYYYY! Nice G19! :smt033


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats. Now ammo and range time.


----------

